

Finally Android's broken picture messaging gets a fix (but not from Google) - adamSD
http://www.talkandroid.com/261487-lock-screen-photo-messenger-trumpit-gets-in-house-camera-after-exiting-beta/

======
melmel12
Just downloaded. Looks super cool

